# (II) Precipitação máxima em Fevereiro de 2011



## AnDré (29 Jan 2011 às 00:07)

Qual a Precipitação Máxima registada no mês de Fevereiro de 2011, numa estação oficial em *Portugal Continental* e *Ilhas*?


-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura Mínima em Fevereiro de 2011


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2011 às 00:10)

150,1mm a 200,0mm


----------



## vinc7e (29 Jan 2011 às 00:14)

300,1mm a 350,0mm


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Jan 2011 às 08:44)

350mm a 400mm nos Açores,Gerês ou mais provavelmente na Madeira,acho que este mês vai nos dar muito mais do que este Janeiro Primaveril.


----------



## David sf (29 Jan 2011 às 10:17)

400,1mm a 450,0mm nos Açores.


----------



## João Soares (29 Jan 2011 às 10:35)

Votei no intervalo: *450,1mm a 500,0mm*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jan 2011 às 10:55)

Acho que vai ser um mês chuvoso, por isso votei nos 500,0mm aos 550,1mm


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Jan 2011 às 11:27)

400,1mm a 450,0mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2011 às 11:43)

Eu votei no intervalo 150.1mm a 200.0mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jan 2011 às 12:38)

Superior a 600.1 mm na Madeira.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jan 2011 às 12:55)

Mês muto chuvoso, superior a 600,1mm!


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2011 às 13:20)

>=600,1mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Jan 2011 às 14:16)

Votei 450,1mm a 500,0mm, e no Arreiro, Madeira!!! Vamos ver


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2011 às 15:24)

No Areeiro, Madeira: *400,1mm a 450,0mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jan 2011 às 18:22)

>=600,1mm

Aposto em Montalegre ou nos suspeitos do costume: Areeiro ou ilha de S. Miguel.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Jan 2011 às 19:55)

>=*600,1mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2011 às 00:04)

200,1mm a 250,0mm


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2011 às 20:25)

300,1mm a 350,0mm


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jan 2011 às 20:44)

400mm a 450mm.


----------



## vitamos (31 Jan 2011 às 10:32)

500,1 a 550mm


----------



## Thomar (31 Jan 2011 às 20:11)

Votei no intervalo *550,1mm a 600,0mm*!


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2011 às 20:47)

Votei no intervalo 200 a 249,9mm.


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2011 às 21:00)

150,1mm a 200,0mm


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Jan 2011 às 23:22)

Votei no intervalo 200,1mm a 250,0mm


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2011 às 01:56)

Apesar do inicio do mês se prever seco, acredito que tudo possa mudar mais para a frente.

Lá vou eu para os >=600,1mm.

Areeiro ou Bica da Cana.


----------



## ct5iul (1 Fev 2011 às 10:11)

300,1mm a 350,0mm


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2011 às 11:44)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas as precipitações registadas entre os *400,1mm* e os *450,0mm*.


----------



## aikkoset (1 Fev 2011 às 16:49)

Votei nos valores 150,1mm a 200,0mm
Porque estou a prever que a segunda quinzena de Fevereiro não nos vai trazer grandes Novidades


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2011 às 15:24)

Desta vez a Madeira a surpreender pela ausência de chuva. hehe
A precipitação máxima acumulada em Fevereiro no arquipélago foi de 96,8mm em Bica da Cana.
O Areeiro ficou-se pelos 60,1mm.

Nos Açores a EMA das Flores foi aquela que mais precipitação acumulou 173,5mm.

Mas foi no Continente que se registou a precipitação mais elevada: *225,3mm* em Castelo Burgães (distrito de Aveiro).

Intervalo vencedor: 200,1mm a 250,0mm 
Vencedores: ac_cernax, adoroaneve, Mário Barros, Pedro.


----------

